
Every Single Worker Has Covid at a U.S. Farm on Harvest Eve - smacktoward
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-29/every-single-worker-has-covid-at-one-u-s-farm-on-eve-of-harvest
======
egberts1
Could it be that Water vaporization from sludge and possible sewer runoffs
have ammonia-water vapor whose pH level is conducive to carrying certain SARS
virus, also like meat packing house? Just putting it out there.

~~~
foxyv
The high relative humidity levels prevent small water droplets in exhaled air
from evaporating. This in addition to close quarters and mouth breathing from
heavy exercise probably make for ideal conditions to spread that type of
disease.

